

Want to Hire Cheap? Bring an Apprentice to SE Asia and Call It an Adventure - justincooke
http://empireflippers.com/account-manager-position-saigon/

======
justincooke
I wasn't sure about the model, but some other entrepreneurs we know have done
something similar with dozens of hires. A great way to get talent on the cheap
and give them a stepping stone to building their own company.

